# Investment education training  -wealth advisors



## DublinMarket (18 Apr 2021)

Anyone know if these online ‘educators’ have any value. They claim to train people in wealth creation techniques ...

from  my limited experience so far it’s been just using platform to sell more courses and training .. and hints of their partner / ‘friend’ companies who need investment.

crypto - NFT - crowd funding - appear to be their main focus


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Apr 2021)

They are selling people get rich quick techniques, using themselves as proof that they work. They do not work and they are creating their money by you signing up to their courses. Becoming wealthy is a long term game. Invest in an index on a regular basis and let your money grow over the long term. Do not waste your money on these type of schemes. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## jpd (19 Apr 2021)

Do you not think that if the online education system that they are selling was any good, they would just follow it themselves and not bother with the hassle of recruiting people ?


----------

